# Things are getting really bad.....



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Things are getting really bad around here. I lay down to sleep off my meds and when I go back out to the shop, here is is this 12 foot oak board. The bad part is that it won't fit in my lumber rack, so now I gotta make something.These wood fairy's have a strange sense of humor.










Like I'm really upset. he he he


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

so lets see you rip this 
that would be a great first
showing of the new saw

you could just rip a 2×4 for us

get some cinder blocks
and use the oak
for a shoe rack for maddie

maybe she will forgive you
for getting sawdust on her washing machine


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lil, you got some fish to fry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought you were going to make room for it in your garage! LOL

Man… I wish we had wood fairy's in this area…

Maybe you just gotta "believe" in the "wood fairy" in order for it to work… (???) LOL

Very good… Whatcha goin to make out of it?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Life can be so amazing,
love can strike like ligthening,
little trolls can dance,
fish might fly,
wood grow on trees,
but 12 foot in a nap…
That sounds like good friend some one you can be happy to know.

Wonderful things come to wonderful people.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave, You know Maddie, only tennis shoes and flip-flops. She won't use the shoe rack in the garage, so I don't think she will use one in the closet. lol

Al, I can't noodle anymore, so how about desert tortoise soup?

Joe, You have to cultivate a relationship with the wood fairy's. I gave away a new Delta T-2 fence and now they are saying thank you. I believe the way they work is you give something first and then it motivates them to action.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Rand*
What words did you have to say before you went to sleep? I gotta try this….......(-:

Hey, have a good time, and yup, Dave is right, a great way to christen that saw.

I am making the shelves for my minibench…...using my minibench. It is getting close. Of course, just like all plywood pieces on this bench, the edges are trimmed out with pine strips. Since these are adjustable shelves, I feel compelled to do all four edges for each. I'll start oiling this thing with WATCO this afternoon. I did part of the oiling while I had easy access to the compressor compartment, and did the bottom, also. It is a fairly complex beast with a reversible MDF 1 inch top, with the underside having piers for route through, etc. The top has been done for some time. It is so heavy and complex, that I felt compelled to build a new substantial bench underneath it. It is 48.5 inch by 25.5 inch. I have no idea what the whole thing weighs, but with the compressor and top on it has got to be at least 250 to 300 pounds.

Well, goto run off and do some mumbo jumbo and take a nap and see what happens…......(-:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I also will like to know the secret words for that wood fairy, I usually look for trashed wood here in Denmark.
Big smile lucky you,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jim, You know I suffer from senior moments. lol And you expect me to remember what I said 2 hours ago when I forget what I'm talking about in mid sentence. Besides, I can't spell the racket I make when the blood pressure pills kick in any way. lol

Mafe, I think I said something like, "If you don't come and get this @#$%^&* fence, I'm gonna junk it." But don't quote me. lol Maybe it sounds nicer in Danish or French. lol


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm not worried about the wood faeries, I want to know what medication makes hallucinations like that real!

Have fun makin'

-WW


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So, i had a similar experience. My son does carpentry for a living. I had a weeks vacation a few weeks ago and he found out I was home. I'm not sure who let that slip. He asked me to help him with a siding job he was doing. I agreed to help, but only for a few days. At the end of a couple of days he asked me what he owed me. I said I didn't want anything, it was just good to spend some time with my son. I don't get the chance all that often.

A few days later I pulled in the driveway and there he was, standing next to a piece of lumber. Here's your pay for helping me he said. The owner of the house had it in the basement and said I should get it out of there.

It was a 3" x 10" x 11' piece of black walnut that has been air dried for about 20 years. I hate to cut the thing. What am I going to do with it? To many possibilities.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

See? The wood fairy's are at it all over. You give a little and you get a lot in return. That is one huge chunk of walnut. I'm drooling just thinking of all the book-match pieces. I have to be nicer to those fairys!!!

WW, All I'm going to share about my meds is; I don't get them on the street. lol It's worse…..I get them at the local VA. lol


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was the only one that happened to…........


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

yea, unfortunately I had no meds in my story. Wait, did I mention ….. no we'll leave it be.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Ron, now I'm jealous. You got two boards and one looks to be walnut. And Don got walnut too. What did I do wrong? Now I have the Oh Poor Me's. Boo Hoo Hoo


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the simple solution

cut at 8' and put 1 1/2 of it on the lumber rack

you will have do do a separate blog 
if you need help with the math


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

build a lumber rack with it


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I can see I 'm not gonna get any sympathy form this crowd. Maybe I can find some in the dictionary. lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*wood fairy's *

is this some new age

coffee house meating place

i just want a regular cup of coffee

guess i'll go to the 7-11


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sympathy? Take it to your shrink, Rand. And while you're on the couch, we'll be stealing your lumber!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

OK, I can see I am missing something. I get old dirt covered treated wood, warped plywood, corkscrewed 2×4's.

I gotta get into this program. (no Rand, blood pressure pills aren't the solution, I am on a bunch, for 25 years).

Guess I will sit here and drool. Of course, the only fine wood I have, small pieces, Sherie gave me 20 years ago, hoping I would get into woodworking as a hobby, and make her fine furniture. So 20 years later, I got the hint. So I am now working on it. You can guess how long it will take to make a fine piece of furniture, it took me 20 years to get started…...(-:

Have used some of the wood, but no fine furniture, but this minibench is close…......(-:

Good project and blog fodder, probably next weekend. Still have to finish it, and electrify it…....

Wishing….....mumbo jumbo, rigatoni, flambajaibah, ohmygoshnick…......think that will do it?.......(-:

Alaska Jim


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Uh Huh! Jim please be careful. The discussion is about lumber and fairies and such. We don't need you getting off topic by talking about the "wood" your dear lady causes you! ;-)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave, avoid 7/11. They boil the crap out of the coffee. Swing by here. lol

Charlie, it's cheaper to avoid the shrink and give the wood away. lol

Jim, I proud of you. You are just like me…..always prompt, no matter how long it takes. lol But shop furniture always comes first.

Listen to Dan, we don't want to up set the wood fairy's. lol


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I know what you could do with it…drop it off at my house haha


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Ben whacha going to do? Whittle a new dragon head of the long boat? lol


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Rand,
you can catch a nap at my place anytime. 

In fact several naps are needed for a new unit.

Thanks for the phone call, put a big grin on my face.

jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been sleeping all night now, and sid the words before going to sleep.
Nothing happened…
Have a nice day,
Mads


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

whats that med you took and where can i get sum?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jaimie, You may want to retract the offer after you hear me snore. lol I much prefer a phone call to an e-mail myself. I'm sorry for asking you to repeat yourself sos many times, but my hearing is just about gone and I have a real problem with voices in your octave range. I have no problem hearing your wife so maybe we need her to stay on line with us. lol

Mafe, The problem may be the Danish accent. The little buggers may be as hard hearing as I am. lol Don't give up.

Greedo, you really don't want any of these. They keep me out of the shop too much. I don't turn on any power equipment while they run their course. I get visitors and right in the middle of the conversation, I go sound asleep on them. lol The aggravating thing is, I can't get them to do this at night. Go figure.lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe you need to sleep in your boot's 
at night cowboy

taking them off may scare the fairy's


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A big slab of walnut resting on a PM. I needed that this morning (sigh).


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dang Dave, Momma won't let me wear my boots to bed, something about the spurs tearing up the sheets and mattress.

BUT, I am making little bitty boards out of that great big board.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That's some handsome work you've done there, Red. I have a tendency to disparage oak but when I see it like this, I have to reconsider. I know those boards are strong, heavy, and timeless.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Al, We need to spy out Ron Finch. I don't know what he is doing, but the fairy's brought him Maple and Walnut. I wonder if he leaves them milk and cookies or 18 year old Scotch. Whatever it is, he knows the secret. lol


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^We're onto you, Ron, whatever your methods. I suspect a single malt's in the barter, but we'll have to wait for him to share


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Mads I realy do start believing Rand had taken the hemisphairesuction away from us 
or one of our shopvac´s need a big repair 
every time I lieve the house for a few day´s Rand strike´s …... and not a chance to stop him :-(

But I gess I better say congrat´s to him before he strike´s again ….............congrat´s Rand 

and thanks for the laugh the other day 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lred, sorry I haven't answered your call yet, but I will. Especially with your connections with wood fairies. Man that has never happened to me. Of course I'm like you, only get in the shop a couple three times a week. WAY TO GO WITH THE WOOD. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

might as well pat him on the head too *dennis*
for being such a good boy

bet maddie would do it for us

with a 2×4


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yah maybee if we ask her polite she maybee even wuold do it with a 4×8 duobble croocked 
snakewood piece

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

yea *dennis*

one for each of us

and one just for good measure

and maybe one for the road


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rand, I hate it when that happens ;-)) I'll be you did too!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, Bob. You know what they say, "No good deed goes unpunished."

I seem tho have got the Natives a bit restless as well. lol I'm digging out the helmet and the Kevlar with that Viking on the loose with the 4×8.

Dave Please don't encourage Dennis. He is dangerous enough on his own. lol I think he has pulled another raid on Scotland and came home with a long boat full of single malt.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you know what they say

'all's fair in love and war'

and we really love you !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Why do I have this cold wet feeling like I'm neck deep in a septic tank?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

no only a bit of the way celebrating my mothers 70 year …...helping her drinking the brew 
and eat all I cuold of roasted lamb and roasted pig and there was two big tables with desert of all kinds
my sisterand there daughters where the master of …..yuum..yammie..drool 
and today a nice hangover while the bredbill and scaraxe together with the broadsword mumling they
allso wuold like to give Rand a freindly hug or two …...............I think they had a little party last night 
with a bottle of snaps …since they are so freindly today

Dennis


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

That's a nice chunk of wood there Rand. You must be on Santa's NICE list. Nice looking new saw too. I'm sure we'll be seeing a nice new project come from that soon.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Well spent my afternoon doing some of my most unfavorite stuff, scroll saw work. Hate scroll saws. Cut a hole in my minibench in some 3/4 inch plywood using my Bosch Multitool. That was interesting, and certainly no worse than a jig saw. Mostly I just had to try it. Of couse, chisels aren't so good for plywood, but used them to do some clean up. This morning I designed this gizmo to attach a dust collector port to the minibench, because it was just begging for it.

I got tired of everything, and sharpened my last three chisels on the WorkSharp. Now all six are in good shape. Mediocre chisels, not bad chisels, just not great chisels.

Come up here and it is all love and war, and neck deep doo-doo….....didn't find the peace I was searching for…....(-:

OK, so I will get this minibench done by next weekend….....promise.

Hey Rand, how come the shop is still clean after cutting up that oak…....you sick or something?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jim, when are we going to see an album on this bench? You know how it is. All LJ's are visual learners or is that voyeurs? I always get them mixed up.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Maybe your wife wants you to make her a gun box. 
Arlin


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

toothpicks always have buyers… just an idea.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Well, No wood fairy near me, but instead I got a visit from the chair fairy today.

while at work, a solid oldish oak desk chair with casters appeared on my steps. Looks like my next in interim project while I wait for my table wood to accustom to the local climate.

Perhaps it's an urban cousin to the wood fairy, but finding 10-20 year old (and some 30-50 year old too!) chairs are really easy pickings around me.

Solid wood, typically maple or oak, occasionally something different. It just takes a little looking.

I also have to stop by the local bank, where I might be able to find some old chairs to reupholster for dining chairs.

If they're like the ones I got before, they'll be a nice dark red stained wood, and just needing minimal work….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

OK, OK, OK….........

Never make promises, but this next weekend looks good. I'm not sure about the voyeur stuff, suspect…....we are into entertainment…........hmmmmmmmm…....meaning visual.

I only promise one thing, this bench will be….....let me think now…..........hmmm…....WEIRD!

Definitely different, and functional, actually.

........so it is coming….......hang on to your seats….......got enough popcorn….......and soda?

Alaska Jim


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Arlin, when you are married to a GTO (Gun Totin' Okie) You keep the guns under your lock and key. lol

Bob, Fairy's is fairy's. They bring good things. And them bankers never wear out anything. Always a lot of years left in the chairs. Wait until you get your hands on one of those conference tables.

Jim, I missed your comment in the earlier post. If you think shoes track in saw dust, just wait until you see the copious amounts that come in with a chair. lol So I keep the vac running almost constantly to keep up with it.

Jack, I can't keep enough band aids in the shop for me to whittle toothpicks. lol 13 grand kids and number 14 on the way.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

That's a nice looking board Rand, but my eyes keep drifting to that table saw…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

David, You can ogle the board all you want, but I charge a buck to look at the saw. lol For being a fellow Arkie, I will let you charge it to the dust and we'll let the rain settle it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never seen a wood fairie, never had one visit me, and certainly never had one leave me a present while I slept. Of course I'm not discounting the possibility that they exist. Right now I wish I could have a visit from the storage shed fairie so that I might could get a storage shed that I'm desperately in need of. If I don't get a storage shed pretty soon I will not be able to even move in my shop. Because of all the lumber that I have in my shop.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Charles, I have just the solution for you. I have this 25 foot, high cube truck box with a lift gate that is almost empty. It is equipped with wood racks and a bushel basket of stickers. You need a vacation to the Mojave Desert too. So kill two birds with one trip. hint hint. Of course don't expect to find all the wood when you return for it. lol

I'm sure you would make a fine wood fairy. lol


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

lil red, I know. Any commercial business tends to have incredibly durable and worthwhile furniture to scavenge. The only exceptiona that I can really think of are restaurants and office buildings. Often restaurant furniture gets just way too much abuse, and offices tend to have too much steel…


----------

